# DIY all over printing (belt printer) solution



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It just goes to show you that you don't need a $1 million printer or pay $5 an item to get all over printing done.

Was surfing the net today and came across a guy doing it in his basement with a screen, a couple of clamps and a table.




























Finished product:









check out their blog at Check Your Six Clothing


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Pretty cool! Yeah they also sell "oversized / all over printing pallets for automatic/manual presses. On a flat press like that (mainly used for poster printing), you would be limited to 1 color printing, unless you didn't care for registration. I bet squeegeeing that large of a screen was a pain!!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Pulling a squeegee that big is definitely not fun. You'll feel it in your back and arms the next day.lol. I recently set up my press to print like that. You can see on his stack of shirts that ink coverage is also an issue when printing all over. It is extremely hard to get a solid print.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

i might have to try that! my dad has a big one arm flatbed for signs. that would be cool for a project i've got coming up. 

i guess you'd be limited to dark on lights or discharge/plasticharge


----------



## graphixg1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Is there a setup I can buy for my manual screen printing station that will print registered all over or oversized and if so, where can I get it?


----------



## jpspent (May 29, 2008)

I saw a pallet from gpiparts.com that should work.


----------



## ocuriel (Jun 30, 2008)

graphixg1 said:


> Is there a setup I can buy for my manual screen printing station that will print registered all over or oversized and if so, where can I get it?


Silkscreeningsupplies.com sells a platen that does similar prints.


----------



## completefighter (Sep 26, 2008)

Man I wish I knew how to print. Some of you make it seem so easy! This is a great post - thanks!


----------



## graphixg1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I think I've found what I'm looking for.


----------



## jpspent (May 29, 2008)

just curious what solution did you go with?


----------



## graphixg1 (Sep 22, 2008)

silkscreeningsupplies.com sells oversized aluminum screens (42"x48") and gpiparts.com sells an oversized pallet (33"x40") that will work.


----------



## Single Fin (Nov 15, 2007)

does the oversized pallets have sleeve boards to print on the sleeve at the same time?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Single Fin said:


> does the oversized pallets have sleeve boards to print on the sleeve at the same time?


No, the shirt is layed on a large flat platen and screened.


----------



## titus68vw (Dec 29, 2008)

No, you don't need to spend $5 a print. We had our belt printer at http://24alloverprinting.com do our 300 piece job with 2 colors Front/Back for $2.50 a shirt. I couldn't believe these guys. They just told me they were looking forward to future business from us. We plan on sending them a 1000 shirt order when we get our fall orders in.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

titus68vw said:


> No, you don't need to spend $5 a print. We had our belt printer at All Over Printing - All over Shirt printing at 24 All-Over Printing do our 300 piece job with 2 colors Front/Back for $2.50 a shirt. I couldn't believe these guys. They just told me they were looking forward to future business from us. We plan on sending them a 1000 shirt order when we get our fall orders in.


Huh. The pricelist that they sent me begs to differ. Forgot about those film, screen, and setup fees also... Nice first post


----------



## idesign1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey how was the quality of the place alloverprinting.com, good? any samples???


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

Where is the link in youtube to the setup for printing large, thanks


----------



## huskerborn1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I actually just went to lowes and bought a treated wood similar to what platents are made from and got the whole sheet for 40 dollers and just cut my own platents so far it has worked great and have not had any problems and I actually got 4 platents for the half the price it cost for one I was also able to do one with a sleeve check out lowes you would be suprised its a white coated sheet does the job perfect with the same results of more expensive platents I have bought in the past


----------

